# 'Only God Forgives' -- Nicolas Winding-Refn and Ryan Gosling reunite.



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2012)

> _"Julian (Gosling) is a former kickboxer and gangster living in Bangkok. When his brother is murdered by a ruthless Thai police lieutenant, Julian is forced to seek vengeance or risk his own death.
> 
> Bangkok. Ten years ago Julian killed a cop and went on the run. Now he manages a Thai boxing club as a front for a drugs operation. Respected in the criminal underworld, deep inside, he feels empty. When JULIAN?s brother murders a prostitute the police call on retired cop Chang ? the Angel of Vengeance. Chang allows the father to kill his daughter?s murderer, then ?restores order? by chopping off the man?s right hand. Julian?s mother Jenna ? the head of a powerful criminal organization ? arrives in Bangkok to collect her son?s body. She dispatches Julian to find his killers and ?raise hell?. Increasingly obsessed with the Angel of Vengeance, Julian challenges him to a boxing match, hoping that by defeating him he might find spiritual release? but Chang triumphs. A furious Jenna plots revenge and the stage is set for a bloody journey through betrayal and vengeance towards a final confrontation and the possibility of redemption."_



Here's the first set photo... which managed to give me a laugh for some sick reason: 

I'll be seeing this on opening night, whenever it does open.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

I got a bone already.

Gosling is the new Tom Cruise or equivalent male superstar.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Gosling is the new Tom Cruise or equivalent male superstar.



God, I hope not.

If I ever see Gosling tebowing on Oprah, I will punch an infant.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't mean that he is the same person.


Just that he has success and stardom rivaling that of a young Tom Cruise (or equivalent movie star).


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 28, 2012)

cant wait to see how they fuck up Muay Thai.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

People who like Muay Thai.


Everything will be flying.

Flying knees.
Flying elbows.
Flying punches.
Flying leg kicks.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 28, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Who cares?



Well, if I bother to watch it, I would.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Flying double elbow/leg kick combo.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Well, if I bother to watch it, I would.



I'm sure he won't fuck it up any worse than Tony Jaa did in 'Ong Bak' 2 and 3.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 28, 2012)

It was interesting how they called his fighting style Muay Thai. He was Thai alright.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

I hope this movie has some hot thai titties.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> It was interesting how they called his fighting style Muay Thai. He was Thai alright.



All sarcasm aside, I don't see why Refn wouldn't want to be faithful to the technique.

While his 'Bronson' film was more of a prison styled "ground-and-pound" style, he still didn't neglect the importance of displaying it all properly.

I'm sure the action choreography will be just fine. I'm more interested in the soundtrack at this point. ;-)


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope this movie has some hot thai titties.



What would be the point? Most of them would probably have penises, anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

No.

They would have to fuck Ryan to get on the film. He'll check 'em for dicks.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He'll check 'em for dicks.



And I don't think he'd mind...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Don't you even.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2012)

I wasn't in love with "Drive" like everyone else was, but Gosling and Refn are pretty awesome.

I used to think Gosling was boring and limited, but it seems like the more I've been seeing him, the more I've grown to respect him. "Drive" showed that he can be quite the badass (I also loved him in "Half Nelson"). As for Refn, I prefer "Valhalla Rising" over "Drive", but he certainly is one of the more unconventional directors out there. 

As for the Muy Thai, I think it will be more or less grounded in reality primarily because Gosling isn't Tony Jaa. Tony Jaa can do all sorts of shit and whether or not its "real" Muy Thai is actually irrelevant because he does martial arts movies and those films just worry about what looks good.

It would probably be a lot easier for Gosling to do a more realistic version of the art.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Drive was pretty good.




I have liked Gosling since his role in that murder movie he did when he was like 17.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Drive was pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'Murder By Numbers.' 

I hated that movie so much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

I thought it was interesting. 

Like how they punked that female detective. Pure class.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm excited

Both are some of the most interesting people making movies today

only the Malick and Gosling film has me more excited at this point.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

Gosling is a hot item these days.

He's even buffer than Ryan Reynolds now.


----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2012)

I'll just leave this here.

One eye.........fuck yeah.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

The hell is that supposed to be?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 30, 2012)

Gosling looks like a mcdonalds employee...
As for Refn I liked his directing in drive but I hated the film itself... so yeah I expect better things from the guy...


----------



## Grape (Mar 30, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I'm excited
> 
> Both are some of the most interesting people making movies today
> 
> only the Malick and Gosling film has me more excited at this point.





Looked it up on IMDB, read the description and thought meh, but then I saw dat cast 

Looks gangster.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2012)

After re-watching _Drive_ I'm excited for a Refn-Gosling team up again.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 31, 2012)

Refn and Gosling should have been the team for the 'RoboCop' remake.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Ryan Gosling as Robocop?






I like him, but there is just no way.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 1, 2012)

*Some new production still.*











I'm still awaiting some news on the soundtrack. That's usually one of the best things about Refn's films.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 1, 2012)

I like the guy but I wasnt impressed with his 2 movies I watched (Drive and Pusher).. I expect more.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2012)

Drive was boss.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Drive was boss.



The sound track was best thing ever .


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 1, 2012)

When people remember the soundtrack more than the movie, then the movie is overrated. (see requiem for a dream)


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 1, 2012)

Didn't liked much Drive, but i guess i will give this movie a try.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 1, 2012)

Samavarti said:


> Didn't liked much Drive



You're the only user I can forgive on here for that.

You should give some of Refn's other films a shot, especially the ones he actually wrote: his 'Pusher' trilogy is pretty good, but the second and third films don't quite top the first one.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 1, 2012)

I will give it a shot, as soon as i end of watching all those films i have accumulated in my computer without watching.


----------



## dream (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm intrigued by this, the premise sounds awesome.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Pusher is a Reservoir Dogs and Pulp Fiction wannabe, come at me Tetra


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2012)

He'll tear you a new anus.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 1, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Pusher is a Reservoir Dogs and Pulp Fiction wannabe, come at me Tetra



And 'Reservoir Dogs' and 'Pulp Fiction' are direct rip-offs of 'City on Fire' and 'American Boy.' 

However, the biggest difference is, Refn is much more talented than that hackneyed, Frankenstein looking friend will ever be. I can absolutely, 100% guaran-fucking-tee that Refn has never had to rip-off someone as unoriginal as Tarantino.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes QT steals a lot.. and Refn wouldnt do that. True. But I still see QT as the more talented...


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 1, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Yes QT steals a lot.. and Refn wouldnt do that. True. But I still see QT as the more talented...



"A lot" is an understatement. The ONE time Tarantino tried to do something completely on his own, it was 'Death Proof' and it fucking sucked.

Tarantino has always sucked.

He's a fucking clown.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 1, 2012)

American boy is a real life documentary whats the big deal, he used real life in a movie.
From city of god yes he took some stuff but they are still different movies.. duh.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 1, 2012)

What difference does that make? The fact is, he's so completely devoid of an original thought that he can't construct his own scripts. He has to directly lift material from other superior writers/directors and shape it into his 15-year old, teeny-bopper driven dialogue.

He also ripped off 'Lady Snowblood' for 'Kill Bill.'

The guy is a phoney--and an annoying one at that. The dude epitomizes what it means to be a poseur. Fuck him.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2012)

Can you notice any lifts from anything in from what has been seen of 'Django Unchained' Tetra?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 1, 2012)

I haven't been keeping track of such filth.

*EDIT:* truth is, I don't even mind it when someone lifts an idea from someone that they admire; sometimes they even do it subconsciously. However, Tarantino gets a biased lambasting from me because he doesn't do anything new with it. If anything, he dumbs it down with that retarded ass dialogue that he writes.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2012)

Mhm.**


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2012)

Lady Snowblood is a masterpiece.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2012)

The real issue is that Tarantino never acknowledges unless he's forced to.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 1, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Lady Snowblood is a masterpiece.



Both films are certainly better than either Kill Bill entry, that's for sure.

Fuck, even 'The Princess Blade' was better than his garbage.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2012)

It's not like it's hard to top Kill Bill.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah, Stunna... how about you go scarf down a piece of velvet cake or something, because you don't know anything about 'Lady Snowblood', let alone something like 'The Princess Blade.' So kindly remove yourself from my thread now.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2012)

McQueen's slave movie is going to be tons better than the crap Tarantino is currently working on.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 1, 2012)

Rukia said:


> McQueen's slave movie is going to be tons better than the crap Tarantino is currently working on.



The fact that someone as fucking talentless and boring as Jamie Fox having the lead role is just hilarious to me. I can say with absolute certainty that the film will suck even before I see a single production still.

Tarantino is a clown. I can't wait for the day that he stops making movies. I hope 35mm becomes completely obsolete, just so I can see if his stupid ass sticks to his word that he will finally retire. The guy is nothing but a fucking poseur. He talks so much shit, yet anyone with half a brain can see how big a phoney he is.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2012)

Princess Blade was terrible last I remember.

Jamie Foxx is the reason I won't watch this, smug waste of space in a Tarrantino film, god it'll be torture.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 1, 2012)

'The Princess Blade' _IS_ underrated as fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I can say with absolute certainty that the film will suck even before I see a single production still.


I've seen some.  They look awful.  Leonardo like usual looks like a major douche.  A poorly dressed douche.  Terrible job by the costume designers.  (Tarantino probably had input.)


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Yeah, Stunna... how about you go scarf down a piece of velvet cake or something, because you don't know anything about 'Lady Snowblood', let alone something like 'The Princess Blade.' So kindly remove yourself from my thread now.


Sure, just explain how those are mandatory for disliking Kill Bill, and what they have to do with 'Only God Forgives'.

...

Yeah. Thought so.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 1, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I've seen some.  They look awful.  Leonardo like usual looks like a major douche.  A poorly dressed douche.  Terrible job by the costume designers.  (Tarantino probably had input.)



Oh... right... I forgot that DiCaprio's stupid ass is going to be in that movie.

Man, has Hollywood ran out of a variety of actors or what?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Sure, just explain how those are mandatory for disliking Kill Bill, and what they have to do with 'Only God Forgives'.
> 
> ...
> 
> Yeah. Thought so.



Someone else brought up the discussion entirely on their own and I addressed them. YOU, in fact, sort of encouraged it. If you have a problem with me derailing MY OWN thread to address someone who made erroneous remarks, allowing me to correct them and introduce them to the films that Tarantino ripped off, then go fucking post somewhere else.

No one is handcuffing you to my threads. In fact, if you have such an issue with it, utilize the fucking ignore feature already.

Damn Rukia, you ain't kidding about this dude.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2012)

Au contraire, if you have a problem with me contributing to your thread, perhaps it's you who should put me on ignore.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2012)

No offense Stunna but can you not use gifs all the time, they make any argument look dumb.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 1, 2012)

I never said anything about having an issue with your posts. I could use another piece of vocabulary of what I take issue with, but we all know you'd run off and taddle on me to a mod. We know your shtick--any time you get slapped upside the head, you run away crying.

YOU not only encouraged me to address Garaa's posts, but you even went as far as to ask me if I've seen anything from 'Django Unchained.' If you're so anal about a thread staying on-topic, or wondering what it has to do with THIS thread, how about you heed your own fucking advice? Oh that's right, I forgot that your social skills haven't evolved beyond a 12 year olds.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2012)

> No offense Stunna but can you not use gifs all the time, they make any argument look dumb.


I just use them to annoy Tetra, but I'll stop. 

I didn't try to argue with you. I made a statement and you jumped on me, telling me to leave the thread because I haven't seen 'Lady Snowblood' or 'The Princess Blade'. What that had to do with anything was beyond me.

I've reported one time (excluding bots of course) in my entire recollected time on NF, and that was like three months ago.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 1, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> No offense Stunna but can you not use gifs all the time, they make any argument look dumb.



I don't know who's worse, him or Jena. They both abuse the gifs that they use and they're _never_ funny.

The dude tries way toooooooo hard.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2012)

Stunna is such an asshole.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I just use them to annoy Tetra, but I'll stop.
> 
> I didn't try to argue with you. I made a statement and you jumped on me, telling me to leave the thread because I haven't seen 'Lady Snowblood' or 'The Princess Blade'. What that had to do with anything was beyond me.
> 
> I've reported one time (excluding bots of course) in my entire recollected time on NF, and that was like three months ago.



Yeah, but I don't like you, so I don't care about what you have to say pertaining to three films you haven't seen and never will see.

They were relevant to the discussion because you see, I was talking to another user about the films that Tarantino ripped off; Rukia then interjected, which I thought was cool, and that sparked a MINIMAL discussion pertaining to the films that I cited. It's funny, you don't have an issue with the discussion, you have an issue with the fact that I don't care about your opinions. Not a single iota.



Rukia said:


> Stunna is such an asshole.



Wish I could rep again.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2012)

Um. I know you don't like me and don't care about my opinion. Everyone does. My issue wasn't that, it was confusion over your reason for attempting to dismiss me from the thread. I didn't say anything about the quality of 'Lady Snowblood' or 'The Princess Blade', and I've seen 'Kill Bill'... so I don't know what you're talking about there either. Seems like you want an excuse to ramble about disliking people again to me.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 1, 2012)

I was dismissing you because I was having a quality discussion with Rukia and then you felt the need to state an obvious in that it's not hard to top 'Kill Bill.'

But seeing as you've never watched the three films I mentioned (_by the way, genius, I wasn't referring to KILL BILL, I was referring to BOTH Lady Snowbloods and The Princess Blade_) you didn't really have a place in this discussion. Honestly, get to stepping. Go into a thread where your opinions might be welcomed by someone who might enjoy your posts.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2012)

Did my comment prevent you from chatting with Rukia? No? Mhm. It could have easily been ignored, but you felt obligated to respond to me and babble. While I'm flattered by your desire to give me attention, regardless of if it's positive or negative, this argument was hardly necessary. Unfortunately, like you, I don't care if you enjoy my posts. They will continue until I personally wish to cease them.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Did my comment prevent you from chatting with Rukia? No? Mhm. It could have easily been ignored, but you felt obligated to respond to me and babble. While I'm flattered by your desire to give me attention, regardless of if it's positive or negative, this argument was hardly necessary. Unfortunately, like you, I don't care if you enjoy my posts. They will continue until I personally wish to cease.



It's just a matter of principle.

You're a poseur. I hate poseurs. You think you're clever, thinking that you just laid the groundwork for some mind-blowing discovery that it's not hard to top 'Kill Bill', yet everybody already knew that. There was no reason for you to reply, just as there's no reason for you to reply to any of my posts. It's a complete waste of time, because I'm just gonna be there to swat you down at any time of my choosing.

Like I said, go to another thread where someone might be more tolerable of you.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2012)

> He also ripped off 'Lady Snowblood' for 'Kill Bill.'


This is a post you made earlier. Every regular in this section knew this. Even me. I suppose then there was no reason for it to be posted. I guess you're a poseur too, eh Tetra? You've obviously failed in swatting me, because here I am, still posting. Perhaps you should try harder.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 1, 2012)

You didn't know that until I joined this board and mentioned it many months ago.

I only reiterated the previous sentiment because I had never discussed those two films with Garaa before.

Good fucking grief, put down the velvet cake and get some comprehension skills!


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2012)

How I gained the knowledge is irrelevant to the point. I still knew it. According to you, stating anything in a conversation that everyone knows (which doesn't even apply here seeing as how my statement was completely subjective) is being a poseur. You're talking like an idiot, man. Just give up.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 1, 2012)

That's quite the complicated summary.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 1, 2012)

No, you're a poseur because you try too hard, as evident by last night which lead to an inevitable paraphrasing of your exceedingly retarded posts.

You're also a poseur because you're acting like you knew about Lady Snowblood before I dropped that knowledge on your ass. But I guess now that I pointed out how I brought it up to inform Garaa, your counterarguments are treading its last tires.

Let's wrap this up quickly... we know how this is going to end; me Al Capowning you and you wandering back off into NF obscurity.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2012)

I didn't act like I knew about it. I didn't know I had to source my information while casually posting on NF. I didn't even deny that I learned that from you, and you're not "Al Capowning" anyone. This is an argument you started for no reason, and you're also failing to win. I do find you funny though, so I don't mind continuing the dispute.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 1, 2012)

> Al Capowning


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 1, 2012)

The fact you have to take my comments in such a literal sense shows how insecure you are when it comes to getting slapped upside the head.

I've debunked every single ass backwards post you've thrown my way. At this point you're just stringing together garbled diatribe and throwing it at me in a faint hope that it will stick. :lol


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2012)

No you haven't. But by all means keep barking, I don't mind. If you want to change subjects I'll discuss things cordially too. By the way, there is no :lol. Perhaps you were aiming for : lmao?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 1, 2012)

Tetra, come on man, you know that Stunna is just trolling you .

Just ignore him if you don't like him.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2012)

That's a good point. One I raised and had ignored.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2012)

Tetra doesn't ignore when he has a chance to Al Capown.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2012)

That too is a good point. I suppose we're meant to do this forever.

Or at least until one of us is banned or becomes inactive.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 1, 2012)

Alright, time to shut this barking doggy down *cracks knuckles*

Let's reevaluate the way this thread has gone, starting from the point where I brought up 'Lady Snowblood.'

First, I pointed out to Garaa how Tarantino ripped off 'Lady Snowblood' for Kill Bill, which you didn't even take issue with.

In fact, this was your follow-up post to mine: _"Can you notice any lifts from anything in from what has been seen of 'Django Unchained' Tetra?"_ So, you obviously staked interest in learning my thoughts on a film that you pretty much know I didn't give a darn about in the first place.

Secondly, as the thread wore on, it prompted Rukia interjecting with his own thoughts on the matter--which in this case, happened to be that he agreed with the notion that 'Lady Snowblood' was a good movie. Now, for all your gung-ho on how the discussion of said film had nothing to do with 'Only God Forgives', you sure didn't seem to have a gripe until I punked your ass.

Thirdly, after I pointed out that I brought up the films for a frame of reference for Garaa, a user I generally don't interact with on here, you then began moving goalposts by basically putting words in my mouth by stating that if I had a problem with your posts, that I could put you on ignore.

HOWEVER, the flaw in your logic here is, I was taking little pot-shots at you, which prompted some serious, chest-beating response, which resulted in me kindly telling YOU to put ME on ignore if you had such a strong stance against my posts. I mean, you have to love how utterly convenient it is for you tell ME how to run MY thread, only after I embarrassed you. 

If that's not the case--if you truly don't care about me basically berating your ass to such a comical height--then why weren't you griping about mine and garaa's original discussion? Oh that's right, the convenience thing. I'm willing to wager that had I didn't make a punchline out of your Kill Bill post, you would've just kept on contributing to this thread's change of discussion. You're not only a poseur, but you're a hypocrite as well.

You're flat out wrong, Stunna. I'm sorry to be the one to tell you that, but you are.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't feel like breaking that down and reiterating why you're not in the right here, so I'll just concede. I'll bow out. You've won. You've "Al Capowned" me. You've dominated this sixteen year old in this debate that will inevitably occur again in the near future. I congratulate you, sir.



EDIT: btw, still love you <3


----------



## Mider T (Jun 1, 2012)

"_*Sounds like somebody wants to get whacked.*_"​


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2013)

I hope it's not a limited release like The Place Beyond The Pines


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks awesome. Song in the trailer is _Tur Kue Kwam Fun (Music Box)_ for those interested.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 3, 2013)

there are no words


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm anticipating an awesome soundtrack.


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2013)

Taking Drive to the next level.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm glad that Refn realized that some of the best scenes of Drive took place in a closed space!!

There are more of them this time around

Color me intrigued. Then again, i already was even before the trailer come out.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Tandaradei (Apr 4, 2013)

those colors, that soundtrack


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 4, 2013)

Not gonna watch the trailer since I don't want to ruin the experience of watching the film, but this should be good.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 4, 2013)

Watching that trailer again only makes me wish more and more that Refn's collaboration with Carey Mulligan for 'I Walk With the Dead' goes through. His visual style is so unique--and to bring that to an erotic horror film--especially one with Mulligan as the lead--that would be really cool to see, I think.


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 4, 2013)

Wanna fight?


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks great.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2013)

Tons of style in that short clip.


----------



## dream (Apr 4, 2013)

The trailer definitely made the movie a must watch for me.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Looks awesome kind of like WKW, Chan Wook Park and Gaspar Noe blend together...


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 11, 2013)

i've got just one question

why does ryan gosling say 'won a fight?' at the end of the trailer?

does anyone know?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 11, 2013)

he says wanna fight


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 14, 2013)

Well,  I am completely against a director making very similar movies with the same actor acting the same role but the trailer is fucking good.
And despite not liking Ryan Gosling's one trick pony arsenal of acting, I'll still see this movie.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2013)

I think this might end up being my favorite film of the year.


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2013)

I can't wait to see Gosling get the shit stomped out of him after picking that fight


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2013)

Gosling is going to get raped.  He's not winning this.  He probably loses like 10 times before he wins.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 14, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Gosling is going to get raped.  He's not winning this.  He probably loses like 10 times before he wins.



Yeah, that's the only way to explain Gosling's bruised face, there's no way the guy's underling would give him that much trouble, especially with his stomping of one at the start of the trailer

by that logic, the fight at the end would be the first one...


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 18, 2013)

NEW TRAILERS!!

[YOUTUBE]HEFCN4qaYt4[/YOUTUBE]

Another one :


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2013)

according to people, there's a leaked script going around which says that at the end


*Spoiler*: _this is a big one, don't open if you mind the ending being spoilt at all_ 



the policeman chops gosling's hands off




is this verified?


----------



## Vault (Apr 18, 2013)

This looks fantastic. That second trailer. 

Things aren't going well for Gosling in that fight from the get go.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 18, 2013)

Kristin Scott Thomas nailed it more than Michael Shannon with that shout


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm not reading that guy's spoiler.

This shit looks awesome so far though.  Where is Tetra's reaction?  He won't let a toothache keep him from seeing this!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2013)

Damn you for posting the spoiler. Had to click it


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 18, 2013)

Boom!


----------



## Vault (Apr 18, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Damn you for posting the spoiler. Had to click it



Lol weak I'm not touching anything and that's my last trailer.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 18, 2013)

yeah I'm staying away from the spoilers

I don't think there will be any more trailers from now.  There might be an all ages spot but that's pretty much it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2013)

well, ennoea, i did make it pretty clear that you shouldn't click if you'd mind at all


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 18, 2013)

All this aura of positiveness is refreshing. There's already too much hate and cynicism growing in this board.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2013)

> well, ennoea, i did make it pretty clear that you shouldn't click if you'd mind at all



Screw you man, we're the children of Eve, ofcourse we're gonna eat the forbidden fruit.


----------



## The World (Apr 18, 2013)

Curiouser and curiouser


----------



## The World (Apr 18, 2013)

Dem movie posters


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2013)

I _am_ quite curious. :byakuya


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2013)

Vault said:


> This looks fantastic. That second trailer.
> 
> Things aren't going well for Gosling in that fight from the get go.


No shit man.  Things aren't going well for Gosling at all in these trailers.

His attack is countered with a vicious elbow right away.  Men that are shown to be his associates are tortured/killed.

Maybe his mom needs to just make him a new brother?


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2013)

This is seriously shaping up to be an awesome year for movies.

'Elysium', 'Pacific Rim' and 'Only God Forgives' look like a collective trio of visual feasts. 

I love the second international trailer the most. Cliff Martinez is going to be in high demand after this movie is released. His score in the international trailers are just phenomenal. Absolutely phenomenal. He needs to score a sci-fi film some time down the road.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 27, 2013)

First three clips now online.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 27, 2013)

The dialogue in the second clip... 

And the music in the third clip is incredible.

This movie is going to be great.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2013)

I wish I could have resisted the urge to watch those 3 clips.  Don't want to spoil anything for myself.


----------



## Detective (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2013)

Cum dumpster is not a word I hear very often in film.


----------



## Detective (Apr 27, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I _am_ quite curious. :byakuya



You've come to that stage now that you're 17, have you Stunna?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2013)

Stunna doesn't need to worry about this film.  No way will it play in North Carolina.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 28, 2013)

Refn seems like he might do the impossible.

Surpassing DRIVE.

Seriously man this looks sensational. Fuck Man of Steel, i can't die before having watch this movie.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 28, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Stunna doesn't need to worry about this film.  No way will it play in North Carolina.


That's what I thought about _Drive_ too, but we got it. Maybe I'll get lucky again.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Apr 28, 2013)

Cant Fucking wait for this movie and lol at that second clip


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2013)

I think I was spoiled.  I was just minding my business.  Reading some posts in a thread about the film and some guy listed all of these plot points without tagging them.  All of them seemed pretty crazy.  So they are probably true.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I think I was spoiled.  I was just minding my business.  Reading some posts in a thread about the film and some guy listed all of these plot points without tagging them.  All of them seemed pretty crazy.  So they are probably true.



Please direct me to that post. 

Also, those three clips are fantastic.  Only God Forgives has easily become my third most anticipated movie of this year.


----------



## Vault (Apr 29, 2013)

Yeah unsubscribing. 

And lol Rukia.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 29, 2013)

Only God Forgives
Man of Steel
Pacific Rim
Before Midnight
World's End

Top 5 releases of the year comin' in three months.

Sublime...


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 29, 2013)

'Elysium' will be better than all those.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 29, 2013)

Forgot about Elysium but it's gotta churn out a more impressive trailer/footage

This year has been rad. In particular i never expected Pacific Rim and Man of Steel to look this fabulous.

I was wrong. 2013 may outdo year 2012. And we haven't even talked about Gravity yet.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 29, 2013)

Before Midnight comes out this Summer?   

bless you based Linklater


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 29, 2013)

Sony is keeping a tight lid on 'Elysium'--and for good reason. It will be the best film of the summer--and this is coming from someone who is extremely obsessed with PAC RIM--so that should tell you why I believe 'Elysium' will still steal the summer. Neill Blomkamp is different from all these other directors; he's not going to plaster his trailers with endless money shots and epic music just to win the crown for 'Best Trailer of the Year' award. You can bet your ass all of the best imagery for 'Elysium' is being reserved for the film itself.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 29, 2013)

Parallax said:


> Before Midnight comes out this Summer?
> 
> bless you based Linklater



Where have u been bro?

May 24th.

One of the movies i'm completely blind about. Didn't even bother to watch the trailers. I've done well restraining myself.

In addition we're getting AD two days later. We're again on the same boat Para.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 29, 2013)

I haven't been keeping tabs on movies so much this year.  I will once NBA playoffs are over and I'm wrapped up with May since i'm super busy this month.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2013)

Trailer of the year award.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 29, 2013)

Prometheus won it last year.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 9, 2013)

And another new clip:


----------



## TetraVaal (May 31, 2013)

I'm listening to the soundtrack right now and it's really great. Definitely just as good as the soundtrack for 'Drive' was. The only difference being that this soundtrack is mainly just Cliff Martinez and his original scores as opposed to a variety of europop songs, but it's still great. Lots of electronic and synth elements.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 1, 2013)

Loving that poster

Still my most anticipated movie of the year


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 1, 2013)

Don't let the reviews from Cannes get you down bros. Refn will come through. Most critics don't like excessive violence anyway, which was one of the main criticisms. If you know what to expect from this film it will be good.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 1, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> And another new clip:


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2013)

So the next Refn/Gosling collaboration, "Only God Forgives" got booed at Cannes. This concerned me until I started reading why.

Apparently it's super violent. Critics have weak stomachs. They've bitched about too many great movies because they're violent ("The Thing"). I also seem to remember the violence in "Drive" being criticized, although it didn't effect the overall critical consensus. 

Apparently it's misogynistic. Obviously I won't know until I see it, but there have been many times when a characters misogynistic views gets confused with the filmmakers views. An odd example, "New York Ripper" was accused of being misogynistic. But I felt that the movie was actually damning misogynist, as the misogynistic characters were portrayed in a negative light. Yet critics apparently were too stupid to figure that out. So I don't trust this complaint either. 

So I've chosen to not let this effect my expectations. In fact, it may have done the opposite as it suggests that Refn isn't catering to the critics. I wasn't a huge fan of "Drive" for that reason. Honestly, whereas everyone is hyped for this because the director had done "Drive", I'm more interested because he did "Valhalla Rising".


----------



## Ae (Jun 3, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> 'Elysium' will be better than all those.



I hope you don't get disappointed


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Delta Shell (Jun 15, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> Feels like there is something in the water this year. Have no clue what is going on with the critical community.



They've lost the plot.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 4, 2013)

Looks like the


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 5, 2013)

Damn I don't know what to say about this movie.

I fucking hated it while I was watching it. It is slow paced, boring, shitty story, almost no dialogues. Constant slow motions with disturbing music, mediocre acting...

I didn't expect it to be such an arthouse movie.

Although when I look back and review my experience, I am having mixed feelings about it. Refn tries to tell his story through sheer visual and auditory stimulation. There is nothing else to it. Dialgoues are like, back up. Not even that. 

Ryan Gosling not talking and just staring becomes boring and annoying at times but...

Dunno. I didn't like the movie, but I can't deny that there is genius in it. This felt more like an extreme experimental project of Refn more than anything.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 19, 2013)

has anyone seen it yet?


all the reviews i've seen are devestating so I don't know if going to the cinema is worth it


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm surprised  more people haven't seen it already.

Practically everyone was excited about it.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 20, 2013)

I loved the movie.

It's experimental and definitely more self-indulgent

But it's great


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 23, 2013)

Finally got the chance to watch this, and it was absolutely amazing and one of the best films of the year so far (up there with Stoker, Upstream Color, and The Place Beyond The Pines). It's clear that the bad reviews were just plebs who were expecting Drive 2 and got a pure art film instead. Reminded me a lot of Valhalla Rising.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 31, 2013)

Best film of the year so far, hands down. This and 'Evil Dead' currently own 2013.

*"TAKE IT OOOOOOFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!* - most of my dates go that way, too.


----------

